
The CodePlex Foundation: First Impressions (and Recommendations) - jacquesm
http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20090914102959510
======
plinkplonk
This is a great article. Written by a lawyer (I think. Either that or someone
who knows the law really well) with the ability to explain things clearly (to
non lawyers), it documents in a very clear manner the various problems
inherent in CodePlex's corporate structure.

Well worth a read.

